# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Вспышка Metz 48 AF-1 Для Olympus

## Pol.Sta.

Добрый день! Досталась вместе с камерой Olympus 500
Фотоаппарат продал, а вспышка осталась.
https://market.yandex.ua/product/1617004/spec?hid=90617&track=tabs&lr=0
Цена 1600, торг.
Фото

----------

